# Puppy class 2014



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just wondering how all the other puppy's of 2014 are Doing. Tucker and I haven't been on the forum much the last few weeks. We have been to busy training, learning, playing with other dogs and having fun on the trails. Tucker is a quick learner and has passed his akc star puppy training program. Does great on leash walks and off leash runs and walks. His recall is getting pretty good. Not rock solid but I can expect him to come even when he is romping with his buddies. It might take a couple more commands but he is doing great for 4 months. 
He loves to eat. Depending on activity levels he eats between 3 and 4-5 cups a day (those 5 cup days are usually when he is at day care and running all day) he also gets a cheesy egg almost daily. It really shines up his coat and makes it soft. He is really starting to develop his Velcro abilities, if I get off the sofa and he's sleeping, he will jump up and follow me. Bathroom? Yep he's right there with me. Shower? Yep he's sticking his head in there too!  he's got a great personality. Very lovey and eager to please. He is really bonded with is and has really became our second kid! ☺ 
So how are all of you other puppy owners doing?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Da - a V Veing a V - off lead - on your lap - new adVentures - U R doing a great job - yes V's are a full time job !!!!!!!!


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

My little Gus is now 6 months old. He is a true joy! We have realized that "velcro dogs" truly does mean "velcro"! Wherever we are, Gus is there. He graduated from his 1st obedience class a month or so ago. He excelled at everything there except walking on the leash. We're still struggling with that. We live in such a rural area, he is not on a leash very often. That is probably most of our problem. He is so eager to learn. His latest trick is waving bye, bye. He's just precious. He has a very busy life with trips to the farm and lake almost weekly. I did crate him during the day while I was working (I work from home) until 2 weeks ago. He now stays in my office with me. He'll lay on the couch all day until his daddy gets home then makes a mad dash for the front door. I would like to work with him more on greeting visitors. He jumps on them but not on us. I have been pleased with how fast he picks up on everything. Housebreaking - no problem. My one regret is letting him sleep with us when he was small. He's much too big for that now but neither of us has the heart to kick him out. The one night he stayed at my parents, he wanted to sleep in his crate. I was so worried he'd try to get in bed with them.  He makes each day brighter and we just love him to pieces.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like both pups are off to a wonderful start.
Keep up the good work, and you and your pups will reap the rewards.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

This is my sweet boy Lazlo, he's a little over 6 months and very velcro. For the last 4.5 months I've been the one predominantly walking, training and feeding him so we've developed a fantastic bond, as both of you mentioned - he follows me everywhere, even when I get up off the couch to turn the lamp on, he's right there next to me. Toilet? yep, right outside the door. 

Being winter in Australia now, and quite cold in Melbourne, it's been tough getting out of bed for his 6am walk, but I've been very consistent and I can tell he loves it. We also take him out for an hour in the evenings, and long walks by the creek on the weekends. He's great in the car and very friendly (sometimes a little too friendly) with both dogs and humans alike. 

His walking on the leash is getting better, still working on that and him jumping... but crating him at night is now a breeze. Recall is improving, just gets VERY distracted around other dogs. His sitting, paw, down, roll and wait are fantastic - so now I'm moving onto harder tricks like spin & figure-8 around my legs. 

Housebreaking was really good, then we experienced some regression, but (fingers crossed) we're back on track with no accidents in about a week or so.

He's a lot of work, but when I come home and he greets me with a toy in his mouth and tail wagging like crazy, it's all worth it.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Alicia, I know what you mean by a little to friendly! Everyone we meat is Tucker's new best friend! He loves car rides also ever since our drive to bring him home. Lazlo is a real good looking boy, does he do the vizsla dance when he sees the leash? Tucker does, he gets all wiggly and smiles because he knows he's going for a walk or to the field! 
Tucker is definitely a lot of work but he is worth wvery bit of it


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Ha, well - he's a little weirdo.... he backs away from the harness EVERY time! I'm not sure why, he doesn't try get it off when it's on him. So strange. In the mornings he's not keen on a walk until we actually leave the house. He sits on the stairs and waits for me to carry him or give him treats... but in the afternoons he's at the door waiting....

He does a crazy zoom dance when the doorbell rings in the evenings - he's associated it with pooch playtime. Our neighbours have a boxer pup who is 2 weeks older than Laz, and they get along famously. So when the doorbell rings he thinks its the neighbours, wanting to go to the park for playtime. Even if he's had 3 hours of exercise and on the couch asleep when the door rings... he's up and crazy in no time!!

p.s. love the pic of Tucker with his mates, he's got the sass! so cute!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Dudley is 4 1/2 months, 30lbs and is doing great. (I think that is big right?)

Him & I have quickly developed what some may call a bromance. When I'm home we hang out, walk, hit the boat dock to play in the water or sometimes I will just go sit in the middle of the nearby ball park and let him run for an hour or so while I catch up on Email.

He sleeps through the night in his crate and doesn't mind it at all. He rings the bells when he needs to "Hit the Head" and the only time we have issues is some piddle when he gets too excited. He still jumps up sometimes, but he catches himself about 50% of the time so I will take that as progress.

He is sooooo sociable. He loves people and gets to play with several local dogs often. I have found that he can quickly overwhelm even the most easy going dogs when they play for a bit.

We start official training classes on Monday. A little late since he wasn't quite old enough when the last session started. Its all good since he is already doing the basics. I'm sure he will do great if I can keep his attention.

Kittens... When we got Dudley my wife ended up bringing home 4 kittens to foster until we found them a home. Dudley loves those kittens. He cleans them, plays with them and as you can see in the pics... is happy to let them take his bed. I'm not sure what he will do in the next few weeks as they all head off to their new homes.

A couple of the latest pics for fun...


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness, i am LOVING all of these pics!!

Here is Mr. Moose, he is now 7 months old and 45 pounds, we got him right before Valentine's day. He LOVES to chew and chew some more, and together, with his big sister Jackie they have:
* broken 2 doggie doors
* broken into the house 3 times
* destroyed 3 TV remotes
* destroyed countless toys

BUT he is an absolute lover and we adore him!! He loves his sister first and foremost, mom and dad are a distant second. We have been soo lucky that they get along so well. Everyone instantly falls in love with both of them. He now enjoys water and likes to explore, but we still have some more experimenting to do!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Eddie, I'm loving the V cape. I should do something like that for Tucker. If it's below 60 degrees or if the grass is Dewey he is cold. All the local neighborhood dogs love to play with Tucker too. Tucker has memorized where they all live so if we are out on a walk he will look for them when we come up to the houses with his mates. It helps that his mates owners are nice and adore Tucker. I know exactly what you mean by the bromance as well Tucker and I pretty much do everything together, I think my wife's getting jealous.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Quick question for you all... Lazlo is 9 days off 7 months old, and weighs 20kg (45 pounds) already. Is this average or big for his age?


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Aliciavp,

Every puppy goes through their growth spur at a different time and age. If you aren't able to feel his ribs through his coat, he may be a little overweight.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Our pups are very similar in ages and Moose is just over 45 pounds and not overweight at all.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

oh great, thanks samkins. He doesn't look skinny, but doesn't look overweight either...


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tucker is 5 months and weighs in at 32 pounds. 
I'm sure he will be right around the 40lb mark in the next 2 months also.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Daul


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I think Dex was 45 lbs. at 6 months. He's now about 55 lbs. at a year+. He's super tall though and could use a few more pounds put on him.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tucker is an opertinistic grazer of cat food and gets the girls to give him way to many treats with his puppy eyes and cute tricks. 
Thank god he's a growing puppy and gets lots of play n excersize time or else he would be kinda portly. He's rather muscley though so I'm not to worries about it yet ;D


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Is the puppy class of 2014 still accepting students? Even if they are not redheads? : Dex has a baby sis!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think since the wiems came from V's we can let her in too 
She is gorgeous and looks a little sassy too!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> Is the puppy class of 2014 still accepting students? Even if they are not redheads? : Dex has a baby sis!


Congratulations 
I know you were getting discouraged on your search for a new pup.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

dextersmom said:


> Is the puppy class of 2014 still accepting students? Even if they are not redheads? : Dex has a baby sis!


OH MY GOSH

I'm jealous. I don't think I could ever talk my partner into a Weim sibling for Lazlo, so I will admire yours from over here... SO GORGEOUS!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you! We ended up taking a leap of faith and driving to Iowa (again... !). I was afraid we'd drive 10+ hours and might not like the breeder when we got there, but he had a good reputation so we took the chance. We were pleased! 

@aliciavp - Tell him how much easier the Weim is and he might change his mind, lol. So far she's been the complete opposite of Dex. Ran right into her crate the first night and went to sleep. I wasn't even planning on introducing the crate until the next day! She doesn't make a peep unless she's crying to go potty and after 3 days, was sleeping through the night. Hallelujah!! I still haven't heard her bark and we've had her for about 10 days. We did bring her home at 9 weeks, whereas Dex was 7 weeks, so I'm sure that has something to do with it. He was **** on wheels from the day we brought him home. She also has a much softer mouth. She is a little scaredy cat though and not the social butterfly Dex was, so I'm sure it's socialization where we'll have to put most of the work in. I was preparing myself for another crazy pup screaming bloody murder all night long and so far she's been a piece of cake. The breeder did say she was second or third in line to the alpha pup out of a large litter, so we'll see how long that lasts


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

They are striking together! congrats on the new addition!


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

WOW

(I've already sent him hint photos) :


----------



## rudywhite (Jul 5, 2014)

My first time responding on the forum but i have been reading posts all summer. My Rudy just turned 4 months old on the 7th of August. I received so much advice from all of you as to what you have tried and what all of your puppies are doing.
Rudy is every bit a V, lovable, velcro, ENERGETIC, CURIOUS, and most importantly a member of our family. He weighed in the other day at 31 pounds, but when you look at him his bones are really showing. I think he is going to be really tall as he has no problem reaching the counters already. Need to figure some method to get him to understand DOWN(DON'T PUT YOUR PAWS ON THE COUNTER). I am thinking of trying a squirt bottle with him., This is our second V and he is so different than our Jackson, so sometimes i worry that i am not being a very good trainer with him. I try to remember that each one of my children were different, too. I think our first V had the first , oldest child symptoms(rule follower, didn
t like getting in trouble and really knew what NO meant). Rudy has the second child behaviors(doesn't always follow no, very curious, and wants to please, but not when something else is more entertaining. He is also very independent. I have had to "puppy" proof things in my house that Jackson never noticed. Keeps me busy, but I know he will grow out of the "getting into " everything.
Rudy sits, shakes, lays down and improving(usually) on come, leave it, drop it, and stay. We have a couple of acres with woods as a fence around our house so he gets to be off leash a lot. THe deer will be surprised when they realize that we have a dog again when Rudy discovers them. It will be great to have my plants protected again. ha
I read that someone said to make your puppy turn around(kind of like a circle) when you are walking on the leash to help them slow down and not pull so much. I tried it a couple of times on our walks and it worked. My goal is to get him so that my grand-daughters(3 and 1/12) can eventually walk him because they really want to . He is too strong for them now and since he has discovered birds , rabbits, and other animals if they were walking him with out me, a face plant would be in the making(it already happened once but thank goodness it was on the grass).When I spot an animal ahead I verbally remind NO animals, or people approaching(No visiting)....worked with my other V., hopefully, it will with Rudy. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated. 
Rudy is still gated in my kitchen, sunroom and eat in part of the house. I don't trust him in the other parts as he likes to go exploring. He has been sleeping in our bed, ( we let our other V and two cats), but Rudy is more independent and sometimes chooses the lounger instead of the bed.
One difficulty is he torments our cat(Doby is 14, very over weight and the kind of the house). Doby likes to play for about the first 5 minutes and then is done, but is so fat and getting old so he doesn't want to move away from Rudy as he "plays" with him. Doby also doesn't have claws so cant' really do much to really say, leave me alone. Most of the time time i have kept them separated, feeling bad for our cat because he likes to be where I am at too. Any suggestions for what to do to help would be appreciated. Rudy gets to go doggie day care 2X a week this summer and that does help. Bedtime is the biggest problem time when he wants to attack the cat in the bed. It drives my husband crazy.
Keep all the posts coming because it is so helpful to read them. 
I am a teacher so starting next week Rudy's schedule will change(3X a week at day care) and 2X he will be crated. I am sure that will be a big change for him and me. I am hoping that my husband can come home after 4 hours and let him out and then when i get home it will be a long walk and play time(good luck getting all my school work done, ha). Has any one crated their 4-5 month puppies during the day. ? Rudy does go to the crate when ever we leave and I think he takes naps in one at daycare, i just feel bad having him stay in one, but he no where near ready to stay in the house unattended, especially for his safety and the safety of our house.'Enjoy all your V, they are such amazing dogs.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Representing the 2014 Bird dogs! Well, kind of  Walked along the beach this morning and let Dudley get in touch with his inner bird dog. At the end of this particular beach is a hidden cove that we like to hang out at.


----------



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

What a great thread 

Vi is absolutely perfect.. perfect for me that is - not obedience-wise

She can wait at the door for me to release her, sit, down, leave it, drop it (last 2 are shaky depending on how awesome the thing is that she is grabbing/with distractions) and now we're working on a more reliable come (when outside), roll over, and sit pretty

She has lots of good friends at the dog park that I frequent which is ~20 yards from my back door and she is very good with all kinds of dogs and people. All of the other owners adore her as well 

I caved and now she sleeps with me occasionally but still doesn't mind being in her crate (after a few minutes of pitiful sounding "you're abandoning me? :'(" type whining)

It's great seeing the updates on all these pups that I had been so envious of before my baby came home with me - keep it up!

Here's a very short (18 seconds) video of her playing with one of her best friends Zoey, who is a weimaraner/lab mix with a cute owner 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knHL7KlCQYA
And if you're so inclined there's another video on my channel of her playing with a pinecone that I posted before elsewhere in the forums. I'm currently working on processing another few videos I took of her bounding through tall grass in a huge off-leash park


I may have posted a few of these in the pic of the month so forgive me if they're old news


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Vi is soooo beautiful!! ;D


----------



## Davidj02 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm David, and my BFF is Dexter! He's absolutely awesome. Loves to play and gets super excited when he sees me or my wife. He is extremely good with me but sometimes challenges my wife, though it has gotten better. So he's 5 months old and as of last week I've been jogging with him almost everyday for about a little but more than a mile except on the weekends. Is it ok to jog with him at this age? 
I have problems with him greeting people, in or outside the house. He jumps on them like nobody's business. He is always hungry!! I feed him almost 4 to 5 cups of food a day. Plus a carrot as a snack. My wife is expecting this December(our first child) and I'm not nervous but just want to know if anyone has any advice on introducing the baby to Dexter. 

Gracias.

First pic was when we picked him up.


----------



## san24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is "Z". He is absolutely Cra"Z"


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Happy 1/2 Birthday Dudley*

Dudley is 6 months old today. Little guy has brought a great deal of joy, love, excitement, grumbles... but mostly love to our household.

I had done a great deal of research before deciding on the breed. Spent even longer dealing with breeders before everything clicked. So glad it worked out the way it did. I think tonight I will take him on his favorite back trail and let him chase some birds.

Here he is at 9 weeks and another last week at the beach.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sure the class of 2014 is finding out just how wonderful it is to be owned, and loved by a red dog.


----------



## Bailey smith (Aug 22, 2014)

Yep I'll admit I'm smitten!


----------



## baileyvankirk (Sep 19, 2014)

Carlin is 14 weeks old on Wednesday. We've done pretty well with the potty training thing aside from a few piddle accidents when excited by company or the cat (I sure hope this stops eventually, its rather embarassing). We also have to deal with stairs to go outside but she had those figured out pretty quick. She likes her field across the street, she loves the beach and she's even visited the local bar already


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

baileyvankirk said:


> (I sure hope this stops eventually, its rather embarassing).


6 Months and still piddling when I come home. Grrrr. That bladder needs to get with the program.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Our pup is on the Daily Puppy today, in case anyone needs their (grey) puppy photo fix 

http://www.dailypuppy.com/puppies/birch-the-weimaraner_2014-10-02


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

dextersmom said:


> Our pup is on the Daily Puppy today, in case anyone needs their (grey) puppy photo fix
> 
> http://www.dailypuppy.com/puppies/birch-the-weimaraner_2014-10-02


Absolutely adorable photos of your pups! I love the name, though I have a soft spot for dogs named after trees  Everyone thinks we named our guy after Aspen, Colorado when they hear his name. We really named him after the quaking/trembling Aspen. I've never been to Colorado


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you! I love the name Aspen too. If we ever got another V, he would be named Maple


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> I'm sure the class of 2014 is finding out just how wonderful it is to be owned, and loved by a red dog.


The best thing we've done so far, we love our moody little Lazlo


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Just wanted to say Dudley turned a year last week and all is well. I'm curious on how some of the other pups from the class of 2014 are doing?


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Koda is also I a part of this class!! She turned a year old march 2nd. She is such a funny girl and my best friend. I can't imagine my life without her. But my life still isn't complete we will be picking up Koda's sister (same mom and dad) from another litter in a week!!! It will be a bitter sweet day... pick up or new addition and dropping off my baby for training. It will be good to have time to bond with the new puppy but I am going to miss my baby so much. I don't know maybe you all understand or maybe you will think I am crazy... but koda is my therapy... she cheers me up when I am sad and makes me feel better when I am sick... I also suffer with anxiety and she helps me deal with it better each day. I know she needs this training it will only bring us closer as we search for birds... plus she will have a more fulfilling life. I just hope I can be unselfish for her. I am hoping having the new pup will distract me a little. Please anyone who believes in prayer... pray for me!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy !st Birthday to Dudley, and Koda. I can't believe it has already been a YEAR...
I remember the day's when you were just expecting!!!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

tknafox2 said:


> Happy !st Birthday to Dudley, and Koda. I can't believe it has already been a YEAR...
> I remember the day's when you were just expecting!!!


Haha I know... the wait seemed like forever but our time together is flying by


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

We have one born in the early part of 2014 and one born in the very last part of 2014. The older one has grown up quickly in the past couple of weeks since we've had the puppy, or maybe he's just worn out all the time, lol. Either way, I could not imagine last year at this time how full and crazy our lives and house would be in just one year. These two dogs are the most loving, entertaining, fun, snuggly, hilarious, hyper, smart, goofy dogs and I wouldn't trade them for anything! 

Ripley born 3-2-2014
Peet born 12-14-2014


----------

